# Plus size Maternity @ Evans



## Fossey

So I mailed Evans a couple of weeks ago to complain they did no maternity wear. They mailed back to say they were passing my comments to the buying department and low and behold today I go to their site and they have a section. Wooo for the big mamas!

https://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...Id=20554&identifier=ev1 evans loves maternity


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats good to know for the future thanks, had trouble last time i was expecting xx


----------



## LucyS

wow that was quick how did they manage to actually get it in so quick!

good on you for getting it changed!


----------



## Fossey

LucyS said:


> wow that was quick how did they manage to actually get it in so quick!
> 
> good on you for getting it changed!

They may have already been planning it, although the email said they weren't but would pass it on anyway. I'm chuffed. Most of the links don't work hopefully they will get it fixed soon so i can spend!


----------



## cuddles314

Thanks for posting hun. Being a size 18-20 pre pregnancy, and also 5ft 10 I'm having trouble finding decent tops to flatter my rapidly expanding bump, but some of the bits on there look fab. Will def have a bit of a splurge me thinks! Well done you! 
xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Wow, thanks! :happydance: This is brilliant news - being 5'9" and not exactly slim pre-pregnancy, I was getting concerned about where to find maternity clothes at a half-decent price!

You've made my day :hug:


----------



## the_hug

I think that link is old because if you go to their home page maternity is not listed and if you click on any of the items it takes you nowhere. They used to do maternity, but not anymore.


----------



## babybaillie

Who does do maternity clothes in a size 22-24 that doesnt cost a fortune??


----------



## Fossey

simplybe?


----------



## PregnantKez

You little gem!!! Was wondering why evans didn't have maternity!

Simply be was pretty expensive as well, i got a pair of combat trousers for £36, a pair of 3/4 length jeans = £25 and a maternity top = £20. 

Have managed to get through with my old 'fat' clothes too :)


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Their website doesn't say anything about maternity clothes now.


----------



## Zarababy1

oh wow thats good! Im only a size 12 but for bigger ladys its birlliant! nice materniaty clothes without having too look crap! i think evans is great bigger ladys shouldnt have to ware crap clothes!


----------



## Erised

Can I just note that this thread is over a year old... 
The Evans website does *not* sell maternity clothes


----------



## babybaillie

Erised said:


> Can I just note that this thread is over a year old...
> The Evans website does *not* sell maternity clothes

That was what we were talkin about who sells larger maternity clothes


----------



## Dizzy321

thats great!!!! about time too! wish it was out when i was pregnant, I really struggled! will know for next time ;)


----------



## Erised

Just mentioned it as not all the ladies that responded since it got brought back up had realised and some did post in regards to Evans. 

As mentioned, SimplyBe does a range of larger maternity clothes but once in a while you can actually find plus size maternity clothes in Asda, New Look & Peacocks as well (so I've been told, must admit I've not managed to find -any- maternity clothes in the ones around me). Of course there's also Ebay for those who would prefer cheaper clothes and don't mind wearing second hand.


----------



## Dizzy321

Oops did not realise this was a year old! 

new look is rubbish for maternity clothes, it only goes up to a size 18 - would love to be an 18! lol

simply be is quite good.


----------



## bunnyg82

I saw this and got excited, although I actually can't really stand Evans, I think it's overpriced and not very stylish - but it is ok when you buy staples like trousers.

However, I am working towards a size 22 before ttc and that will mean I can buy things from Next and Dotty P's who both go up to 22 for their maternity range :) x


----------



## Mize1982

Erised said:


> Just mentioned it as not all the ladies that responded since it got brought back up had realised and some did post in regards to Evans.
> 
> As mentioned, SimplyBe does a range of larger maternity clothes but once in a while you can actually find plus size maternity clothes in Asda, *New Look & Peacocks* as well (so I've been told, must admit I've not managed to find -any- maternity clothes in the ones around me). Of course there's also Ebay for those who would prefer cheaper clothes and don't mind wearing second hand.

just thought i'd let you know the maternity wear in these places is SMALL i'm a size 18 bottom and got mat jeans in red herring mat in debenhams, they have fitted me all the way thru and if anything are a little big BUT when i tried on the jeans in new look and peacocks i couldnt get them over the top of my legs in my normal size and each size up just looked more and more rediculous. the tops go on again i'm an 18, but no room to grow in them at all i tried them at 19 weeks and they was way to tight then, but again my red herring tops where big on me and i have now started to grow into them but know they will last the whole way thru x

just thought i'd let you know so that if anyone goes in and tries them on they dont think WTF like i did! :)


----------



## babybaillie

yeah ive found that with normal clothes in peacoks and next. im a 22 and dont think next would fit. 

someone said asda do maternity, but my loacl store doesnt


----------



## Lilicat

> someone said asda do maternity, but my loacl store doesnt

They have an online store, the range is limited but the items are very cheap.


----------



## suzib76

i went to littlewoods/additions online (same thing anyway) got some good bits in a 20 which are a perfect fit and i was the wrong side of 20 before pg


----------

